# 

## agusiek.

witam,

mam pytanko odnosnie balkonu nad wykuszem. w pierwszej wersji projektu mielismy nad wykuszem balkon. potem uslyszelismy iz bardzo trudno jest zrobic izolacje pod balkonem i moze sie zdazyc ze w wykuszu beda powstawac zacieki albo grzyb!!

czy jest to prawda?? czy nie mamy co sie przejmować???

bardzo prosze o opinie doswiadczonych uzytkownikow....

pozdrawiam,

----------


## agusiek.

i co nikt nie ma wykusza a nim balkonu????


bo ja juz naprawde nie wiem czy bedzie problem czy nie???

----------


## Barbossa

> i co nikt nie ma wykusza a nim balkonu????





> bardzo prosze o opinie doswiadczonych uzytkownikow


pewnie dlatego..

----------


## sarniak

hej,
też mam w projekcie balkon nad wykuszem i mój wykonawca, kierownik budowy (ani architekt nawet) nie widzą żadnych problemów. Często ludzie mają balkony nad wykuszami, ale nie słyszałam od doświadczonych użytkowników żadnych opinii na ten temat, niestety... Może też powinnam zacząć się martwić? Na razie jestem na etapie zalewania fundamentów, więc wszystko przede mną.
Jeśli usłyszę coś na ten temat, zaraz dam znać, promise!

Pozdrawiam,
S.

----------


## pluszku

Jak bedzie dobrze zrobione to nie bedzie zalewac.
Dobrze zrobione to odpowiednie spadki i odprowadzenie wody w do rynny a nie zeby cieklo po murze.

----------


## agusiek.

no wlasnie dobrze zrobione.....

czyli jednak jakies ryzko jest?

ja po prosze jeszcze o wiecej wypowiedzi...chetnie poczytam

----------


## Barbossa

a ja chętnie zobaczę jakiś obrazek

----------


## Szarbia

Sam balkon to juz troche kwas   :Confused:  
Chociaz kazda kobieta chce go miec   :ohmy:  
Moja tez   :Lol:  
Ale balkon nad wykurzem to proszenie sie o klopoty  - jak nie od razu to w przyszlosci - przemarzanie, przeciekanie (nie mowiac o problemach z ociepleniem).

----------


## Ala28

Witaj Agusiek,

mam balkona nad wykuszem, nic nie cieknie i nie przemarza.
Podczas wylewania stropu chłopaki dały 10 cm styro, a potem juz przy robieniu posadzki daliśmy dodatkowe 3 cm. Są kafle ze spadkiem, nie mam rynny, tylko obróbkę blacharską.
Pozdrawiam,
Ala

----------


## Senser

Ja mam balkon.
Mam 3 cm styro.
Folia + chemia PCI (izolacyjna) i terakota.
Żadnych słownie: zero problemów...

----------


## Asia i Józek

Balkon zostawiłem.
Wykusz wykosiłem, wolę nie ryzykować.  :Lol:

----------


## Sasha

> Balkon zostawiłem.
> Wykusz wykosiłem, wolę nie ryzykować.


po cholerę ci ten balkon - wyjdziesz na niego ze dwa razy w życiu  :smile:

----------


## Senser

> Balkon zostawiłem.
> Wykusz wykosiłem, wolę nie ryzykować.


Bardzo poważny krok jak na tak błachy powód!!

----------


## Asia i Józek

> Napisał Asia i Józek
> 
> Balkon zostawiłem.
> Wykusz wykosiłem, wolę nie ryzykować. 
> 
> 
> Bardzo poważny krok jak na tak błachy powód!!



Balkon robi za daszek nad wejściem na taras, i tylko dlatego ocalał.  :Evil:

----------


## agusiek.

no a ja bym chciala balkon bo jest na niego wyjscie z pralni...bo gdzie suszyc pranie??? tak jest najwygodniej przeciez!

nigdzie nie bede musiala beigac tylko myk z pralni na balkon i po sprawie....

ale jak widze opinie sa podzielone.chociaz ciesze sie ze sa osoby ktorym nic na glowe nie cieknie!

----------


## Senser

Tu nie ma podzielonych opinii!!
Są tylko ŹLE wykonane tarasy!!

----------


## mayland

Ja mam wykusz. Stan na dzień dzisiejszy wygląda następująco:
- wewnątrz domu jest zabudowa kg (sufit podwieszany), 10cm styropianu, strop lany
- zewnętrzna strona na stropie jest 2 warstwy papy, 7cm styropianu (nie mogło być wiecej ze względu na drzwi balkonowe), 5cm wylewki.

Moje pytanie brzmi: co dalej?

Planuję:
1. zabezpieczyć folią w płynie
2. położyć płytki granitowe
3. dać wokół obróbke blacharską

Czy obróbke blacharską do takich wykończeń kupie gdzieś gotową? Jaki ona ma kształt (jest wykonana jak np. parapety czy zaokrąglona)? Ile cm wypuścić obróbkę poza obręb wykusza? Czy wypuszczać też 1cm płytkę poza wykusz? 

Zaczynamy to wykańczać i chciałabym poznać opinie bardziej doświadczonych forumowiczów  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## mayland

Tyle wykuszy i nikt nie podizeli się doświadczeniem, radą?

----------


## odaro

Ja w swoim projekcie mam jako ocieplenie 20cm styroduru do tego izolacja przeciwwilgociowa typowo. 

Te 20cm miejsca na styrodur zostało przewidziane w projekcie przy wylewaniu stropu monolitycznego.

----------


## mayland

Przeciwwilgociowo co dajesz? Folie w płynie? Co pod płytki? Interesuje mnie juz samo końcowe wykończenie płyty.

----------


## odaro

> Przeciwwilgociowo co dajesz? Folie w płynie? Co pod płytki? Interesuje mnie juz samo końcowe wykończenie płyty.


W projekcie mam tak

---płytki gresowe

---wylewka cementowa 4cm zbrojona siatką z prętów fi 3mm co 10cm

---papa termozgrzewalana

--- papa podkałdowa

--- styrodur 20cm

---folia polietylenowa

---wylewka cementowa ze spadkiem 1,5%

---płyta żelbetowa 8cm

Kiedy będę wykańczał taras niestety jeszcze nie wiem ale napewno w przyszłym roku

Pewnie będę chciał to jeszcze ulepszyć i wmieszczać do tego folie w płynie.

----------


## beton44

> Napisał mayland
> 
> Przeciwwilgociowo co dajesz? Folie w płynie? Co pod płytki? Interesuje mnie juz samo końcowe wykończenie płyty.
> 
> 
> W projekcie mam tak
> 
> ---płytki gresowe
> 
> ...


zapomniałeś o 1 stopniu do wychodzenia na taras z pokoju  :Confused:

----------


## odaro

> zapomniałeś o 1 stopniu do wychodzenia na taras z pokoju


Nieprawda wszystko jest OK choć jest mały próg w drzwiach balkonowych

----------


## Ana27

rowniez mam wykusz i planuje dac 2x pape + 8 cm styropianu na to wylewka (oczywiscie z lekkim spadkiem ok 1-1,5% ) nastepnie sopro (folia w plynie) i na to wszystko calosciowa płomieniowana plyte z granitu 1,8 m x1.0m ( bez fugowania) i oczywiscie orynnowanie. 

pozdrawiam

----------


## odaro

> rowniez mam wykusz i planuje dac 2x pape + 8 cm styropianu na to wylewka (oczywiscie z lekkim spadkiem ok 1-1,5% ) nastepnie sopro (folia w plynie) i na to wszystko calosciowa płomieniowana plyte z granitu 1,8 m x1.0m ( bez fugowania) i oczywiscie orynnowanie. 
> 
> pozdrawiam


A co to jest płomieniowa płyta bo nie wiem ?

----------


## mayland

Ja wczoraj wysmarowałam folia w płynie płytę balkonową. Dzisiaj sprawdzałam, ładnie wyschło. Na tygodniu glazurnik położy granit. Płytki z małymi fugami.

----------


## Ana27

> Napisał Ana27
> 
> rowniez mam wykusz i planuje dac 2x pape + 8 cm styropianu na to wylewka (oczywiscie z lekkim spadkiem ok 1-1,5% ) nastepnie sopro (folia w plynie) i na to wszystko calosciowa płomieniowana plyte z granitu 1,8 m x1.0m ( bez fugowania) i oczywiscie orynnowanie. 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> A co to jest płomieniowa płyta bo nie wiem ?


płomieniowana plyta to taka na ktora mazna wejsc (w czasie gdy np. jest mokro) bez obawy ze sie pośliźniesz i zlamiesz noge   :Wink2:  
Nie polecam poleru na zewnątrz.

----------


## budulec1

> rowniez mam wykusz i planuje dac 2x pape + 8 cm styropianu na to wylewka (oczywiscie z lekkim spadkiem ok 1-1,5% ) nastepnie sopro (folia w plynie) i na to wszystko calosciowa płomieniowana plyte z granitu 1,8 m x1.0m ( bez fugowania) i oczywiscie orynnowanie. 
> 
> pozdrawiam


moim zdaniem warstwy bez sensu
dużo lepiej byłoby zrobić w tym przypadku dach odwrócony, a tak to wyszło takie nie wiadomo co  :big grin:

----------


## budulec1

> Napisał odaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał mayland
> 
> ...


klasyczne warstw dachowe, no może po za grubością i zastosowaniem styroduru
w celu uniknięcia stopnia pownno się zróżnicować pozomy stropu

----------


## mayland

Czemu bez sensu? Jaka jest Twoja propozycja? Co to znaczy dach odwrócony?

----------


## Ana27

*budulec*, dobrze, ze napisales " moim zdaniem" ... bo moim (i nie tylko moim)  zdaniem to rozwiazanie jest bardzo dobre ...... tak zrobil nasz znajomy i jak do tej pory nic mu nie przecieka ...a mieszka juz ponad 3 lata.


Moze napisz swoja propozycje...jestem bardzo ciekawa.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ana27

*budulec* - czy sugerujesz aby warstwą izolacyji termicznej (polozonej bezposrenio na hydroizolacji)   byla np. plyta wodoodporna izolacyjna ? Czy to jest dobre rozwiazane ? ........i  na to  plyta granitowa ?

----------


## budulec1

Przy zastosowaniu płyt granitowych najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest właśnie dach odwrócony.
Na stopi wykonujemy wylewkę ze spadkiem. Na wylewkę układamy warstwę wodonośną np z dwóch warstw papy termozgrzewalnej. Wodę możemy odprowadzić do rynny lub do wpustu dachowego. Na warstwy wodonośne układamy styrodur jako izolację termiczną. Na styrodur kładziemy geowłókninę jako warstwę zabezpieczającą. Na to wszystko dajemy warstwę żwiru płukanego lub płyty granitowe na pecjalnych stojakach i mamy taras gotowy. Podobnie możemy wykonywać dachy zielone. Należy tylko pamiętać aby arstwę wodonośną wyciągnąć min. 30 cm nad ścianę, a spód drzwi żeby nie był niżej niż 150 mm nad ta warstwa i mamy dach/taras gotowy.

----------


## budulec1

> ...... tak zrobil nasz znajomy i jak do tej pory nic mu nie przecieka ...a mieszka juz ponad 3 lata.


wczoraj przechodziłem na czerwonym świetle i nie oznacza to wcale, że następnym razem nie zostanę rozjechany  :big grin:

----------


## mayland

Płyty granitowe na stojakach leżące na żwirze na balkonie na piętrze? Bez mocowania ich kelejm do podłoża? A jak do tego zamocować barierkę?

----------


## budulec1

> Płyty granitowe na stojakach leżące na żwirze na balkonie na piętrze? Bez mocowania ich kelejm do podłoża? A jak do tego zamocować barierkę?


Barierkę mocujesz do murka oporowego (attyki). Nie zapominaj, że nie jest to balkon  :big grin:  
Jeśli chcesz zrobić balkon to zastosuj klasyczny układ warstw podany przez odaro.

----------


## mayland

Ale to jest właśnie balkon na wykuszu  :ohmy:   Tego dotyczy ten wątek  :Roll:

----------


## budulec1

> Ale to jest właśnie balkon na wykuszu   Tego dotyczy ten wątek


Na wykuszu nie może być balkon  :big grin:  
może być dach lub taras

----------


## mayland

Gra słów. Wiadomo o co chodzi.   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## Sp5es

> Ja mam balkon.
> Mam 3 cm styro.
> Folia + chemia PCI (izolacyjna) i terakota.
> Żadnych słownie: zero problemów...


To właśnie droga do sukcesu.
Dobrze zrobiomna izolacja,  klej do układania półpłynny np. PCI Nanoflott, pełnopowierzchniowe pokrycie płyki, ustawione spadki, myślący wykonawca ... i już.

Jak zawiedzie jeden punkt - wszystko jest możliwe

----------


## bombel79

tez jestem szczesliwym posiadaczem wykusza... ech...

no nic, ale jak juz go mam to chce zrobic wszystko zeby zminimalizowac potencjalne problemy...

planuyje zrobic tak:
na plyte zelbetowa ze spadkiem daje dysperbit, papa termozgrzewalna, obrobka blacharska, papa termozgrzewalna, folia, styrodur folia, wylewka betonowa, a w przyszlym roku klej i plytki...

mam jednak zagwozdke ze sprawa ocieplenia... domek jeszcze nie jest ocieplony a obrobke blacharska bede robil teraz... no i kwestia czy nie bedzie problemu z ociepleniem gdy bedzie juz zrobiona ta obrobka blacharska...?

macie jakies doswiadczenia w tym wzgledzie?

----------


## edde

obróbkę  blacharską wysuń poza ścianę na tyle aby sięgała za warstwę ocieplenia, potem od dołu dołożysz ocieplenie i będzie ok
poza tym jeżeli chcesz zrobić porządnie to warto rozważyć zakup nie najtańszej hydroizolacji (mapei mapelastic, kreisel aqua czy deiterman)

----------


## bombel79

zdecydowanie zalezy mi zeby bylo porzadnie...

wykonawca proponuje produkty ICOPAL'A... chyba ok?

----------


## tacim

a papa musi być "palona"  :smile:  czy można właśnie dysperbit dać.

----------


## tacim

cisza ale spytam jak połaczyć styro ze ściany ze styro wykusza majster mówi że nie można i z przodu wykusza musi być posadzka a nie styro ?
coś takiego może być ?
[img][/img]

----------


## bombel79

hm... jakas obrobka blacharska?   :oops:   sam nie wiem....

----------


## tacim

no tak tylko myślę czy styro tak może być

----------


## edde

myślę że może być, ja dodam jeszcze pasek styro 3x16cm tak jak to zielone na obrazku, będzie to jednocześnie dekorem na górze wykusza, podobnie jak wokół okien dzrwi i węższy oddzielajacy cokół od góry elewacji

----------


## tacim

nio ma to sens

----------


## sako33

> myślę że może być, ja dodam jeszcze pasek styro 3x16cm tak jak to zielone na obrazku, będzie to jednocześnie dekorem na górze wykusza, podobnie jak wokół okien dzrwi i węższy oddzielajacy cokół od góry elewacji


Planuję zrobić podobnie.  Jak mocowałeś słupki balkonowe i czy stosowałeś obróbkę blacharską i orynnowanie.

----------


## edde

słupków i balustrad jeszcze nie mam, obróbka blacharska będzie oczywiście, z kilkucentymetrowym wysunięciem kampinosa, rynien na wykuszu nie będzie, na balkonie tak (balkon zaizolowany podobnie, tzn. od czoła 3cm styro)

----------


## Thoby

Miałem również problem z wykuszem. Nie był zaizolowany po zakończeniu budowy murów, myślałem że robi się to razem z elewacją. Efekt był taki że jak przyszli od elewacji to rozłożyli na nim rusztowanie.
Przez miesiąc nie dało rady nic zrobić a w październiku padało...
Pojawiły się spore zacieki niestety. Po zdjęciu rusztowania dałem 15 cm styroduru, pod tym folię paroizolacyjną, a na wierzch super izolacyjną papę z Icopal. Po wyschnięciu wylewki folię w płynie, po zimie będą kładzione płytki.
Jak na razie po roztopieniu się śniegu z wykusza i kilku deszczowych dniach jest sucho a więc tak już powinno zostać (tfu, tfu  :smile:  )

----------


## tacim

u mnie było tak samo a Panu to zrobią i tak wyszło że sam na biega robiłem. Dałem papę na lepiku na to 2x folia budowlana , na to styro też ok 12 cm na to folia x2 i wylewka. Na wylewkę teraz miezy przymrozkami dałem 2x folię wpłynie Tytana. Zrobiła się taka powłoka gumowana. U mnie też na razie wykusz suchy bez problemów. Co do barierek to sam nie mam pomysłu czy dać niżej do czoła czy od góry . Chyba lepiej dać od góry cieplej  :smile:

----------


## ewadora

> Miałem również problem z wykuszem. Nie był zaizolowany po zakończeniu budowy murów, myślałem że robi się to razem z elewacją. Efekt był taki że jak przyszli od elewacji to rozłożyli na nim rusztowanie.
> Przez miesiąc nie dało rady nic zrobić a w październiku padało...
> Pojawiły się spore zacieki niestety. Po zdjęciu rusztowania dałem 15 cm styroduru, pod tym folię paroizolacyjną, a na wierzch super izolacyjną papę z Icopal. Po wyschnięciu wylewki folię w płynie, po zimie będą kładzione płytki.
> Jak na razie po roztopieniu się śniegu z wykusza i kilku deszczowych dniach jest sucho a więc tak już powinno zostać (tfu, tfu  )


Jak to jest,ze jak lejemy posadzkę na  gruncie , to wszyscy uważają coby odizolować papę od styropianu - bo  papa "zeżre" styropian .Jak robimy balkon  czy wykusz - to takie rzeczy są nieistotne?

----------


## JACEK I MADZIA

Kłopot z tym wykuszem jak cholera, eż nie wiem ja się zabrac za to.
Mam dużo miejsca, ale nie abrdzow iem co tasm poukładać.

----------


## ewadora

Właśnie śledzę możliwość położenia obróbki blacharskiej na balkonie.Otóż dowiedziałam sie, że całkowicie odpada położenie na betonie zwykłej blachy , jak również powlekanej .Tytan -cynk tez polegnie.Pozostaje blacha kwasoodporna  :sad: . Jakoś nikt o tym nie pisze  :sad:

----------


## edde

a np. blacha powlekana zatopiona w żywicy epoksydowej? beton smarujesz żywicą, nakładasz blachę i ponownie smarujesz żywica, można też zatopić matę szklaną w żywicy, a elastyczność masy regulujesz stosunkiem utwardzacza do żywicy

----------


## ewadora

też o tym myślę.Nawet dziś miałam rozmowę z wykonawcą ,który ten sposób zaproponował .Boje się tylko tego  co niektórzy forumowicze opisywali - że płytki potem będę odparzać się od blachy i odpadać  - bo oczywiście w tym  wypadku blacha pójdzie pod płytki. Ja myślałam aby  zatopić obróbkę w betonie- tylko czy sie dogadam z wykonawca? A może nie będą się odparzac :?Masz w tej kwestii doświadczenie?  CZy zamiast żywicy epoksydowej mogę użyć MApelastic ( mam już kupiony) - czy tez dodatkowo trzeba to dokupić? ?



> , można też zatopić matę szklaną w żywicy, a elastyczność masy regulujesz stosunkiem utwardzacza do żywicy


 - tego szczerze powiem nie rozumiem  :sad:   - do czego ta mata szklana ?
A wracając do mojej blachy kwasoodpornej - to czy można ją czymś pomalować ?- aby miała poludzki wygląd? ( znaczy taki jak pozostałe obróbki blacharskie ?   )

----------


## edde

mapelastic jest jednak preparatem na bazie cementu, stad tez obawiam się korozji z blachą, nie wydaje mi się żeby od żywicy płytki na dobrym elastycznym kleju miały się odparzać, podłoże jak każde inne
a mata służy, podobnie jak w budowlance siatki wszelkiej maści, do zbrojenia warstwy, wygląda to mniej więcej tak: http://www.allegro.pl/item1081425537...najtaniej.html

----------


## fighter1983

zwlaszcza jezeli zywica zostanie posypana jeszcze gdy bedzie "lepko-wilgotna" piaskiem kwarcowym

----------


## ewadora

Dzięki za podpowiedzi.
Czyli rozumiem,ze tę matę szklana jak zatopię w żywicy to będzie może bardziej elastyczna i będzie trochę izolować temperaturowo powyżej leżące płytki?
A macie może jakąś wypróbowaną żywicę?
A może patent jak wylać wylewkę betonową , aby pozostawić wgłębienie  wokół balkonu ( 15-20 cm szerokości  powierzchni , i na grubość - blacha plus żywica - ile to może być - z 0,5 cm?) na zatopienie blachy -aby potem z blachy nie zrobić podwyższenia -tylko ją powierzchniowo zlicować z leżącym obok betonem?
będę wdzięczna za podpowiedzi

----------


## ewadora

> zwlaszcza jezeli zywica zostanie posypana jeszcze gdy bedzie "lepko-wilgotna" piaskiem kwarcowym


a ten piasek kwarcowy to czemu służy ? - bo ja nietechniczna jestem :(.
I czy to może być zwykła pospółka z budowy czy coś specjalnego?

Czy zaprawa  Superflex 40 S - to może być ta żywica epoksydowa?
pozdrawiam

----------


## ewadora

kurcze - nikt tu nie zagląda- a ja  mam ciągle problem. Czy w przypadku gdy daję rynnę na balkon to powinnam dać zarówno pas nadrynnowy jak i podrynnowy z blachy?- czy tylko nadrynnowy?
Jesli podrynnowy również- to czy ta blacha tez powinna byc oddzielona od podłoża żywica epoksydową czy może sobie spokojnie leżeć na tynku?

----------


## ewadora

To teraz kolejna "ciekawostka"
CENY ZA ZYWICE:
superflex 40 S - 225 zł za 2 kg , do tego trzeba użyć preparatu gruntującego Eurolan fk 28   - 77 zł za 1 kg.
Teraz licząc - mam 2 balkony o długości brzegów razem 15 metrów - liczac na pas nadrynnowy - 15 cm szerokości to jest 2,25 m2.Jeśli dąć pas podrynnowy - liczę że zakłada się go na cala grubość balkonu to mam ok 20 cm szerokości dla blachy x 15 metrów to jest 3 m2.Razem daje liczmy dla prostoty 5 m2 do wysmarowania żywicą i podkładem.
Zużycie Superflex 40 S wg producenta 1,5-2,5 kg /m2 -średnio licze 2 kg/m2 czyli potrzeba 10 kg żywicy co kosztuje 1125 zł plus podkład - zużycie 0,5 kg /m2 czyli 2,5 kg w cenie 192 zł.RAZEM ok1300 zł za sama zywicę.Jak dla mnie masakra.
To może jednak blacha kwasoodporna? Za  5 m2 tej blachy zapłace około 700 zł ( nie mówiąc o tym ,że w poprzednich obliczeniach nie uwzględniłam ceny zwykłej blachy.

----------


## fighter1983

a nikt nie mowil ze bedzie tanio  :smile:  
a piasek kwarcowy po to aby stworzyc warstwe szczepna dla kolejnych okladzin, a w przypadku ponownego malowania zywica jako warstwa ostateczna - stworzyc powierzchnie antyposlizgowa. Raczej polecalbym piasek kwarcowy sortowany (25 kg kosztuje ok 15-18zl)

----------


## edde

nie ma tez obowiązku kupowania żywicy superflex, można zwykły epidan ( http://www.allegro.pl/item1088101888...epidian_5.html ) do tego za kilka zł utwardzacz i już jest trzy razy taniej (ja mam jeszcze inaczej bo znajomy ma firmę i przemysłowo w żywicach robi)
a odn pasa podrynnowego: u mnie ze względu na ocieplenie balkonu z każdej strony czyli jego znaczną grubość swego rodzaju optycznie zmniejszenie tego kloca: zamocowana do czoła i boków impregnowana deska 14cm, na niej blacha coś typu pas podrynnowy, na tym haki i rynna a do rynny wchodzi z góry pas nadrynnowy mocowany żywica do wylewki balkonu, i na tym jakieś płytki
a na wykuszu rynien nie będzie więc sam okapnik (pas nadrynnowy) wklejony jak na balkonie

----------


## ewadora

Normalnie dzięki  :smile:  :smile: .Jesteście nieocenieni- ten epidian to dobry pomysł. Moja Mama też w chemii pracowała-zapytam - może jeszcze jakieś tańsze wynalazki  :smile:  :smile:  .
A jeszcze przypomnę się z pytaniem o "patent" na miejscowe obniżenie o kilka milimetrów poziomu wylewki na brzegu balkonu - tam gdzie ma być zatopiona blacha - macie pomysł? ( nie chciałabym potem zeszlifowywać wylewki  -no chyba ,ze tak lepiej i wygodniej będzie).

----------


## ewadora

> u mnie ...... zamocowana do czoła i boków impregnowana deska 14cm, na niej blacha coś typu pas podrynnowy,


czy deska mocowana była  już po wszystkich wylewkach i styropianach czy wcześniej ?- rozumiem ,że nie zakrywa ona całego czoła balkonu ?
A rynna gdzie leży ?- na wysokości płyty balkonowej - czy na wysokości drugiej wylewki jest mocowana ?
pozdrawiam
i dzięki zapomoc

----------


## edde

:smile:  nie "była", to wciąż "się robi", ale czasu brakuje  :smile:  to tak właśnie zrobię a nie zrobiłem  :smile: 

w tej chwili mam płytę stropowa zaizolowaną p/wodnie i termicznie z każdej strony, jest wylewka, styropian zaciągnięty klej-siatka-klej, i w tym stanie balkon ma 28-30cm grubości, deskę 14cm zamocuję licując z górną krawędzią balkonu, czyli po obróbce blachą będzie zakrywała tak ok. połowy grubości, blacha w kolorze dachu, rynien i podbitki czyli grafit, elewacja będzie jakaś jasna czyli ten zabieg optycznie zrobi balkon lżejszym, mniej masywnym klocowatym
a rynna? ta deska to jest tez doskonały sposób rozwiązania problemu mocowania haków rynny: byłoby je ciężko solidnie zamocować przez 4cm styropianu  a do tego w tym miejscu pod nim przecież w jednym miejscu wylewka, w drugim styro pod wylewka a niżej płyta żelbetowa, deskę solidnie zamocuję do płyty balkonu, choćby brzydko czy pod kątem wkręty dając i tak to blachą zakryję a do deski z blachą ładnie rynhaki pójdą, reasumując: rynna mocowana do deski i na wysokości deski

----------


## ewadora

To teraz pokażę co opracowałam na podstawie waszych podpowiedzi i innych przemyśleń :smile:  .Napiszcie czyt ak może być- a jeśli nie- to co jest źle. Na razie rozpracowałam tylko element wykończenia z czoła i od strony ocieplenia ściany domu.Pozostaje jeszcze sprawa obrobienia przy oknie balkonowym.
pozdrawiam i czekam niecierpliwie na uwagi  :smile: .Wybaczcie ręczne rysowanie ale nie mam już siły przerysowywać na kompie. Te śmieszne wycinanki w styropianie przy murze domu to dlatego ,ze styropian już jest położony ( bo inaczej papę dałabym całkiem pod styropian).

----------


## edde

ja to bym widział (będę miał, częściowo mam) tak (na szybkiego prosty rysunek bez proporcji i bez płytek):

----------


## Tobi_

Teraz naprawdę mało kto ma już wykusz w projekcie. Co innego ryzalit...

----------


## edde

czepiasz się słówek  a i tak wszyscy wiedzą o co chodzi, mało tego wielu w swoich lukarnach tez widzi wykusz i żyje się im z tym dobrze  :smile:

----------


## ewadora

> ja to bym widział (będę miał, częściowo mam) tak (na szybkiego prosty rysunek bez proporcji i bez płytek)


CZyli masz podobnie- tylko zamiast papy -Mapelastic jako dolna izolacja; obróbka blacharska z kapinosem leży powyzej poziomu wylewki betonowej - czy nie uważasz ,ze  w tym wypadku - jeśli po kilku latach uszczelnienie z Mapelstic - górna warstwa "puści"  wodę- a tak pewnie za jakiś czas będzie - to obróbka blacharska będzie w tym wypadku ograniczała spływ wody na zewnątrz i woda zamiast do rynny będzie trafiała pod nią ?.
Z izolowaniem czoła styropianem na poziomie wylewki tez się zastanawiam ( w przypadku duzego balkonu) - tylko  nie wiem czy wykonawca da rasę wpasować tak mały pasek styropianu  - a chciałbym , aby papa jednak wchodziła do rynny ( cały czas zakładam ,ze poszczególne warstwy mogą być gdzieś nieszczelne - za jakiś czas- najbardziej ufam papie.
Mam tylko zgryza czy na papę dać folię - aby odizolować ją od styropianu- czy w tym wypadku za jakiś czas płyta balkonowa nie odjedzie mi do przodu na tej folii. Mam wprawdzie barierki przyczepione  do wierzchu płyty  - ale przecież beton moze w tym miejscu pękać-w końcu płyta balkonowa jest ze spadkiem - nieduzym - ale jednak

----------


## edde

1) zakładam ze nie puści mapelastic, a jeśli już to szybciej puści widoczne warstwa wykończeniowa (fugi pomiędzy płytkami, i to wtedy naprawiamy razem z nowa warstwą hydroizolacyjną)
2) woda pod pas nadrynnowy nie wejdzie bo on ma być zatopiony, zlany, sklejony żywica do posadzki, a spadek płyty i warstw na niej zapewnia spływanie wody w zadanym kierunku
3) nie widzę sensy wypuszczania papy z płyty do rynny, nietrwałe to, mało skuteczne (bo przy takim wykonaniu warstw ponad papą czyli wyżej masz druga izolację wody tam nie będzie) a rynnę umieść u góry a nie u dołu czy środku czoła, spójrz na mój rysunek i miejsce gdzie jest deka i rynna,wyobraź sobie jak wygląda na żywo wersja moja i Twoja gdzie rynna jest u dołu, do nie wchodzi kilkunastocentymetrowy pas nadrynnowy...
u mnie ten pierwszy mapelastik bardziej był dlatego, żeby zabezpieczył przed podmakaniem, przesiakaniem styk płyty ze scianą, szczególnie wtedy gdy brak było styropianu na elewacji i była goła płyta żelbetowa balkonowa 
4) dawaj folię i to nie najcieńszą i nie martw się o ucieczkę wylewki, jeżeli masz normalny spadek a nie 30 stopni to nie ma prawa się coś takiego stać

----------


## ewadora

DZieki. Wobec tego folię dam. Z tym  wypuszczaniem papy pewnie tez masz racje .Znajomy ,który ma nam to robić wpadł na całkiem słuszny pomysł  ,aby nie wyskrobywać styropianu na elewacji tylko wyciąć całą płytę aż do muru ( 10 cm wyżej docelowej posadzki ).Następnie położyć papę na betonie i wywinąć na mur  na wycięta wysokość .Na koniec z powrotem przyłożyć wycięty styropian , w wycięcie wpuścić nieco pianki.Potem z zewnątrz beton przyciśnie od dołu styropian ,Z wierzchu położy się tynk - a może właśnie uszczelniającą taśmę wraz z mapelastic i powinno być git- bez większych komplikacji -( mam nadzieję,ze Mapelastic nie niszczy styropianu )

----------


## benik

Hmm napewno bedzie ok i lepiej jak sie sciagnie styropian oczysci mur na niego da sie pape ale czy nie powinno sie takze blachy pod pape wywinac na calej dlugosci +- 10-15cm na bokach na murze ?? tak slyszalem ze sie robi ale moze teraz sie cos zmienilo ??? pozdrawiam

----------


## ewadora

Szczerze powiem nie bardzo kojarze w którym miejscu ma być ta blacha
może jakiś rysunek zapodasz?
blachę to ja dam wkoło ale na beton - zatopię w żywicy i wpuszczę do rynny

----------


## edde

*ewadora* , fotka tego o czym pisałem, etap po przykręceniu deski i obrobieniu jej dolną blachą, jeszcze bez rynny i blachy górnej wklejonej na żywice (bo jakaś xxxxx mi fotki z aparatu skasowała  :smile:  ), jak zrobię kiedyś to może wrzucę  :wink:

----------


## ewadora

No bomba  :smile: .Fajnie Ci bo nie masz barierek . Ja niestety motam sie z nimi .Położenie papy w tej wersji nie daje gwarancji szczelności przy przejściu nóżek barierki -Będę smarowac Nafuflexem po wierzchu - a może żywicą - sama nie wiem co lepsze - co da mi szczelnośc .Najgorsze ,ze wylewkarze znowu daja ....  :sad:

----------


## edde

barierki będą kiedyś i to, o zgrozo  :smile:  , montowane raczej na wylewce a nie od czoła, tylko trzeba to jeszcze przegłowkować, pewnie montaż czegoś na np. kotwy w żywicy lub coś podobnego (cooś jak kotwy chemiczne fiszera)

----------


## ewadora

U mnie tez na kotwach chemicznych  :smile:  - to chyba już taki forumowy bzik  :big tongue:

----------


## edde

pewnie tak, tyle, że ja zamiast opróżniać świnki-skarbonki na fishery sobie je zrobię z normalnych kotew i żywicy  :wink:

----------


## ewadora

Napiszcie czy na styrodurze położyć jakąs folię?
Ja chciałam dać czarną - taką jak dałam pod styrodurem -ale majstry mówią ,ze lepiej nie dawać ,bo jak kiedyś woda dostanie sie pod taka folię to nie wyparuje.
Może i racja - tylko ja się boję,że mnóstwo wody z wylewki przejdzie pod styropian.Mam ochotę dać choć taką srebrną folie z kratką jak na podłogówkę? - zostało mi trochę po wylewkach-szczelna to ona nie jest-ale zawsze wody część zatrzyma .
Trzymajcie kciuki - jutro drugie podejście do balkonów - oby nie padało - i oby majstry dopisali.Trzeci raz rozkładanie tego wszystkiego to nie wiem jak bym przeczyła- zwłaszcza,ze ja mam już balustrady zamontowane - to zabawy z tym jest trochę

----------


## ewadora

Uff.
Balkony zalane- hurra!!!!
Musze je teraz tylko codziennie podlewać :smile: .
Folii na styrodurze nie położyłam -czas pokaże czy dobrze zrobiłam.
Niestety przegapiłam dylatację -  :sad:   wszystkiego nie można dopilnować- teraz pozostanie mi cięcie flexem pewnie przed połozeniem płytek

----------


## E&K

Kurcze te wykusze to droga impreza... MI dzisiaj policzyli i w sumie za 3 wykusze koszt wyszedl tyle co za cale poddasze 143m2 :smile:  Ale fachowcy ponoc spoko takze czekam spokojnie na efekt...

----------


## boyssan

witam co radzicie   mam wykusz i zastanawiam sie  jak go  zrobic   poniewaz  strop zalany zostal z lekkim spadkiem do srodka i zastanawiam sie czy teraz   wykonac spdaek do zew(na kleju i czy go ponownie izolowac hydroizolacja? czy nie popeka jak bede grzal palnikiem pod pape termozrzewalna ?). czy dopiero  przy wykonaniu koncowej wylewki  ?

bo zamierzam zrobic to tak ; izolacja zelbetu stropu  grunt , + masa izolacyjna jak do fundamentow 2x    , nastepnie 2x papa termozgrzewalna   wypuszczona poza ocieplenie elewacjii  + folia bud 3mm styropian ,folia  siatka, wylewka, folia w plynie mapei .plyta granitowa + kapinos

----------


## edde

zrób warstwę spadkową np adesilexem p4, do hydroizolacji nie stosuj folii w płynie tylko mapelastic

----------


## chrisk

Zgadzam się z poprzednikami, do uszczelnienia tylko Mapelastic - ja miałem straszny problem z tarasem i dopiero to cudo załatwiło sprawę - jedynie trzeba się trzymać dokładnie instrukcji producenta żeby nie przedobrzyć - u mnie gość od drugiego tarasu zagruntował wylewkę mapelastic ale nie w proporcji 3:1 tylko chyba 1:1 i nakładał to pędzlem zanim zdążyłem zareagować warstwa 0 była gotowa - teraz się trochę "lepi" mam nadzieję że nie będzie to miało wpływu na paro-przepuszczalność np.
Przy warstwie właściwej będę go już pilnował.
Co do kładzenia folii na papę przed kładzeniem styropianu to z tego co kojarzę ma ona 2 zadania pierwsze ochronę przed skraplaniem na warstwę konstrukcyjną drugie styropian nie powinien się bezpośrednio stykać z papą bo podobno wchodzi w reakcję...
Generalnie schemat edde wydaje się bardzo sensowny (chociaż w moim przypadku to mam raczej coś w rodzaju basenu z odpływem w postaci kratki bo mój taras jest zamknięty a pod nim pokój)

----------


## edde

w końcu dorwałem dwa dni pogody i hydroizolacja zakończona, ostatecznie siatki w mapelasticu nie dawałem, podłoże mocne, zwarte bez tendencji do rys czy spękań
w mapei wywiad zrobiłem i powłoka może leżeć spokojnie przez długi czas, nie straszne jej warunki atmosferyczne (słońce, mróz czy woda) a jedynie uważać trzeba by mechanicznie jej nie uszkodzić, no to byle do wiosny,wtedy barierki i płytki  :smile:

----------


## ewadora

Fajnie Ci. U mnie majster w poniedziałek na jednym balkonie rozsmarował warstwę zero - ale niestety mieszanka jaką zrobił była bardzo gęsta i kiepsko się rozsmarowywała- zamiast cieniutkiej warstwy zero mam już chyba ze 2 mm. Postanowiłam wczoraj sama spróbowac na drugim balkonie- wyszło super( nie wiem dlaczego wcześniej było takie gęste).Po przesmarowaniu połowy balkonu zobaczyłam na niebie zamiast słonka chmury i przerwałam robotę.Niestety dziś pół dnia padało - taka mżawka - ale jednak  :sad: . NIe dotrzymałam 24 godzin w suchości.Mam nadzieje ,ze bardzo to nie zaszkodziło.
Napisz edde jak wtapiałeś  taśmę uszczelniająca w narożach?- chodzi  mi o wysokość wywinięta na ścianę. W instrukcji przeczytałam ,ze mapelastic na ścianę powinien pójść na 15 cm. W moim przypadku to bez sensu.Ja mam już ocieplenie. Po pierwsze po przesmarowaniu nie położę potem tak wysoko płytek na ścianie aby przykryć niezbyt dekoracyjny uszczelniacz  :big tongue: . Po drugie taśma ma może ze 12 cm szerokości - tak więc na pewno nie zatopię jej na 15 cm na ścianie.A jak jest u Ciebie?
Jak zrobiłeś z taśma pod oknem balkonowym?- wywinąłeś na ramę a potem dasz na to płytki? Nie wiem jak to ugryźć

----------


## ewadora

Jeszcze jedno- robiłeś jakieś dylatacje na balkonie? a jeśli tak to czym uszczelniałeś? tylko taśmą - czy dawałeś jakiś sznur uszczelniający? CZy Mapelastic poszedł także pod żywice i na czoło balkonu?
Jak masz zamiar mocować barierki? - od czoła - czy będziesz się przebijał przez wszystkie warstwy z góry?

----------


## edde

w narożach taśmę wtapiałem tak jak w opisach, tyle że nie na 15cm (też mam styropian z klejem wiec pół metra w górę mi nie leży) a tak ze 3cm ponad taśmę (czyli tak z 9-10cm), w zasadzie to mogłem dać i 15cm, byle w miarę płasko, bez wyraźnego przejścia mapelastic-klej bo jeszcze nie mam tynku, na to przecież tynk można na kilku cm położyć tak samo jak na warstwie kleju elewacyjnego
taśmę dałem wszędzie, czyli zarówno w zwykłych narożach jak i w glifach okna a przy oknie to taka trochę kombinacja (jak wcześniej pisałem mam tam mało miejsca - wylewka praktycznie na wysokości dolnej krawędzi ościeżnicy): pionowa cześć zgiętej taśmy "skrócona" o kilka cm, tak aby po nałożeniu na rame okna była z 1-2cm pod poziomem otworów odwadniających okno, taśmę po wklejeniu zaciągałem cienka warstwą mapelastica, potem robiąc warstwę właściwą też pociągnąłem ja po całym narożniku, czym to kiedyś wykończę - nie wiem, płytki raczej nie wejdą albo na 2-3cm wysokości będą nieciekawie wyglądały, ze o trzymaniu się do okna nie wspomnę, może jakaś delikatna obróbka z blachy.. nie wiem, ale to kosmetyka a ważniejsza od tego jest szczelność, czyli z izolacja i taśma narożnikową musiałem wjechać na ramę, inaczej szczelnosci bym nie uzyskał, a o to w tej całej zabawie przecież chodzi  :wink: 
w sumie ze względu na pogodę to hydroizoalcja wyszła na kila rat: wyrównanie warstwy spadkowej adesilexem P4 (po wtopieniu blach na zywicy brzegi balkonu "podniosły" się o kilka dobrych mm i z prostego spadku wyszła niecka), warstwa zerowa mapelastica, osadzenie taśmy narożnikowej, warstwa właściwa hydroizolacji

dylatacji na balkonie nie popełniałem bo wydaje się zupełnie niepotrzebna, balkon raptem 6,2m x 0,9m
mapelastic (ten o którym teraz) poszedł na wierzch (czyli żywica na wylewce, w żywicy blacha, na żywicy wyrównująco adesilex P4, na P4 mapelastic,
czoło balkonu jest w styropianie i kleju z siatką, na tym w górnej części wspominana wcześniej deska obrobiona blachą a na niej rynna
barierki zamocuję solidnie do ściany  a na samym balkonie raczej z góry (nie od czoła) na coś szczelnego (kotwy chemiczne oryginalne lub coś takiego ale ze zwykłej kotwy zalanej np. w żywicy epoksydowej, dwuskałdnikowym kleju epoksydowym itp)

----------


## lea**

Fajnie ze znalazłem ten ciekawy temat który mnie dotyczy bo mam wykusz i zrobię tak jak piszę tu edde .
edde może jakieś zdjęcia powklejasz z prac  :wave:  

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-starego-domu

----------


## f.5

Witajcie 
poprosze o kilka zdjec z bliska wykuszu *edde*.
*pytanie nr 1*
czy pierw robimy ocieplenie budynku a potem izolacje i ocieplenie wykusza ?
na zdjciu  wynika ze pierw przychodzi ocieplenie wykusza a potem ocieplenie sciany.
czy do ocieplenie musi byc styrodur czy moze byc styropian podoga.

----------


## edde

zdjęcia... gdzieś może jakieś mam, ale czasu wiecznie brak...  :sad: 
ja robiłem najpierw izolację wykusza, wylewkę (zdylatowana od ściany 10cm paskiem styropianu) a potem ocieplenie elewacji, w ten spsób woda naturalnie płynąc po ścianie (przed zaizolowaniem ostatecznym narożnika czy tez gdyby nie wyszło jednak idealnie) nie trafia pod wylewkę po styropianie elewacyjnym ale po nim spływa na wylewkę i na zewnątrz po jej spadku

----------


## f.5

Edde u mnie to wygląda tak.


mam okolo 20 cm luzu do linii okna
Moglbys mi napisac warstwa po warstwie co mam zastosowac.
Prawdopodobnie wszystkie mapeje bede kupowal na necie ciezko o takie cos w hurtowniach u nas.

to wykusz 



wykusz od dołu





na 2 wykuszu mam mniej miejsca do linii okien

jakies 10 cm tylko.

Zapodaj mi prosze kilka wskazowek to od razy poczynie zakupy tych składników.
dzieki i pozdro licząc na Twoje fotki

----------


## Carpenter78

Odgrzewam kotleta!

f5 jak w końcu wykończyłeś balkony na wykuszach?

Edde dawałeś gdzieś zdjęcia Twoich balkonów?

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## f.5

Czołem.
Sprawa wydaje sie prosta.
na płytę dajesz papę na zakład
na papę przychodzi styrodur (nie pametam czy pomiedzy papą a styrodurem dawałem klej)
na styrodur poszła wylewka ze spadkiem
tak przezimowało
na wylewkę przyszła 2 X folia w płynie mapei 2 składniki i tasma w narozach.

o jednym zapomniałęm 
o systemie rynnowym mapeja bądz sopro 
żałuję bardzo bo teraz patrze jak podczas deszczu i wiatru leje mi na elewację :sad: 






fotki z tego okresu tutaj
https://picasaweb.google.com/1147806...3092011Balkony

a z balustarą tu
https://picasaweb.google.com/1147806...ustradaGruszka

brak rynny bede musial cudowac i sztukowac

----------


## rzarzabek

Ja osobiście nie rozumiem ,jak można nie wychodzic na balkon.. Wypic poranną kawusię na świeżym powietrzu.. posiedziec wieczorkiem.. uwielbiam..  :smile: ))Mam i korzystam.Co do wykuszu to często można "wsunac "  stół by idąc do salonu nie obchodzic go dookoła,co bywa baaardzo denerwujące:/ To tak z kobiecego punktu widzenia :big grin:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jak myslicie czy w przypadku wykuszu warto rowniez ocieplic plyte od strony wewntarz budynku?
Slyszalem od fachowcow, ze po ociepleniu wykuszu tyko od strony zew, balkonu plyta potrafi w rogach przemarzac ?
Niewiem czy jest to kwestia wadliwego odizolowania balkonu nad wykuszem, czy moze braku izolacji po stronie wew.?

----------


## Carpenter78

Też tak planuje.
Podwieszony sufit i ocieplenie z wełny od spodu płyty.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Tomaszs131

Zrezygnowalem z ocieplenia wykuszu od strony wewnetrznej. Istnieje duze pradopodobienstwo, ze przez to obnizy sie punkt rosy.
Zamierzam ocieplic balkon i wykusz plytami PUR. Powinno byc dobrze, reszta w rekach fachowcow od izolacji.

----------

